
Coronavirus has temporarily reduced China’s CO2 emissions by a quarter - neom
https://www.carbonbrief.org/analysis-coronavirus-has-temporarily-reduced-chinas-co2-emissions-by-a-quarter
======
DataDrivenMD
I'd be curious to know if (and to what extent) these observations change the
mid- and long-term impact of global climate change. That is: does this mean
that the SARS-CoV-2 outbreak effectively bought us additional runway before we
hit the "point of no return"?

